# Carnevali:"65 mln per Scamacca e Frattesi? Non ci accontentiamo".



## admin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Carnevali DS del Sassuolo a Radio Rai:"65 mln per Scamacca e Frattesi dall'Inter? Dipende come li dividiamo. Io direi che, al di là di Frattesi e Scamacca, abbiamo anche altri giocatori come Raspadori o Traoré che si stanno mettendo in mostra. Non abbiamo la necessità di dover vendere tanti ragazzi, può darsi che vada via solo uno dei due... Sicuramente hanno valutazioni importanti, sono giocatori importanti e di grande prospettiva. Quando verranno richiesti verrà fatta un'adeguata analisi".

Ma quella può essere una valutazione congrua?
"Noi non ci accontentiamo tanto, può essere anche bassa..."

A chi paragonerebbe Scamacca?
"Ha margini di crescita importanti, ha un grande fisico ma è molto agile. Ha caratteristiche varie per essere paragonato a diversi centravanti: può crescere e migliorarsi ancora molto di più".

Ci sarà un'asta?
"Ci sono più probabilità che l'offerta arrivi dall'estero. Oggi in Italia ci sono un po' di difficoltà economiche: magari può esserci la volontà, il desiderio di prendere un giocatore, ma poi credo le offerte più importanti possano arrivare dall'estero. Io spero possa restare in Italia, mi farebbe piacere possa rimanere nel nostro campionato. Basta vedere Locatelli: alla fine sia noi che il giocatore abbiamo deciso di accettare una proposta della Juventus leggermente più bassa rispetto a quella che andrà a finire dall'Inghilterra".


----------



## Stex (28 Febbraio 2022)

chi li compra dovra pagarli subito. altro che pagamenti tra 3 anni come locatelli


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carnevali DS del Sassuolo a Radio Rai:"65 mln per Scamacca e Frattesi dall'Inter? Dipende come li dividiamo. Io direi che, al di là di Frattesi e Scamacca, abbiamo anche altri giocatori come Raspadori o Traoré che si stanno mettendo in mostra. Non abbiamo la necessità di dover vendere tanti ragazzi, può darsi che vada via solo uno dei due... Sicuramente hanno valutazioni importanti, sono giocatori importanti e di grande prospettiva. Quando verranno richiesti verrà fatta un'adeguata analisi".
> 
> Ma quella può essere una valutazione congrua?
> "Noi non ci accontentiamo tanto, può essere anche bassa..."
> ...


Dal Sassuolo in questo momento Bernardi è una spanna sopra tutti, segna e fa segnare.


----------



## ILMAGO (28 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Dal Sassuolo in questo momento Bernardi è una spanna sopra tutti, segna e fa segnare.


Dirò una stupidaggine, ma secondo me quelli con più prospettive da big sono Maxine Lopez (scommessa) come regista basso in un 433 e Frattesi (certezza) come mezz’ala in un 3-5-2 o 4-3-3.

Gli altri, talentuosi, nelle big possono pagare il salto. Sulla trequarti e in attacco nelle big si aspettano 1 goal o assist a partita, la pressione è totalmente differente.


----------



## Mika (28 Febbraio 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> chi li compra dovra pagarli subito. altro che pagamenti tra 3 anni come locatelli


Se li vuole la Juventus invece ci sarà il pagamento alla Locatelli.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Dirò una stupidaggine, ma secondo me quelli con più prospettive da big sono Maxine Lopez (scommessa) come regista basso in un 433 e Frattesi (certezza) come mezz’ala in un 3-5-2 o 4-3-3.
> 
> Gli altri, talentuosi, nelle big possono pagare il salto. Sulla trequarti e in attacco nelle big si aspettano 1 goal o assist a partita, la pressione è totalmente differente.


Se mi dai Maxine Lopez lo mettiamo subito sul secondo palo su angolo .

Scherzi a parte, Frattesi e ottimo ,su Lopez no, sti registi bassi a mio avviso è una fissa di noi italiani, stranamente facci caso tutte le squadre italiane sono maltrattate quando incontrano la straniere.

Il tiki-taka e la costruzione dal basso andavano bene qualche anno fa, quando non c'erano la pressione alta è la chiusura preventive delle linee di passaggio, noi arriviamo con 10 anni di ritardo.

Paradossalmente quella che ha più probabilità ( speriamo di no )di andare avanti è la Juve perché gioca un calcio concreto e diretto.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Dirò una stupidaggine, ma secondo me quelli con più prospettive da big sono Maxine Lopez (scommessa) come regista basso in un 433 e Frattesi (certezza) come mezz’ala in un 3-5-2 o 4-3-3.
> 
> Gli altri, talentuosi, nelle big possono pagare il salto. Sulla trequarti e in attacco nelle big si aspettano 1 goal o assist a partita, la pressione è totalmente differente.


Se mi dai Maxine Lopez lo mettiamo subito sul secondo palo su angolo .

Scherzi a parte, Frattesi e ottimo ,su Lopez no, sti registi bassi a mio avviso è una fissa di noi italiani, stranamente facci caso tutte le squadre italiane sono maltrattate quando incontrano la straniere.

Il tiki-taka e la costruzione dal basso andavano bene qualche anno fa, quando non c'erano la pressione alta è la chiusura preventive delle linee di passaggio, noi arriviamo con 10 anni di ritardo.

Paradossalmente quella che ha più probabilità ( speriamo di no )di andare avanti è la Juve perché gioca un calcio concreto e diretto.


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Febbraio 2022)

Questo è un porco gobbo,dei peggiori,la figlia lavora per la società degli ovini,ditemi voi come ci si può avvicinare a qualcuno del sassuolo senza mettergli le mani addosso a questo appena spara minch...te dalla bocca.


----------



## Pungiglione (1 Marzo 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Dirò una stupidaggine, ma secondo me quelli con più prospettive da big sono Maxine Lopez (scommessa) come regista basso in un 433 e Frattesi (certezza) come mezz’ala in un 3-5-2 o 4-3-3.
> 
> Gli altri, talentuosi, nelle big possono pagare il salto. Sulla trequarti e in attacco nelle big si aspettano 1 goal o assist a partita, la pressione è totalmente differente.


Berardi fa un gol o assist a partita... I nostri no di sicuro, Saele 1 gol e 3 assist messias 4 gol e 0 assist, contro i 10 gol e 11 assist di Berardi


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carnevali: "Basta vedere Locatelli: alla fine sia noi che il giocatore abbiamo deciso di accettare una proposta della Juventus leggermente più bassa rispetto a quella che andrà a finire dall'Inghilterra".


maddai ? che benefattori questi qua del sassuolo. 

addirittura il prestito biennale gli hanno concesso......


----------



## Paolino (1 Marzo 2022)

Ed infatti te li puoi tenere


----------



## davoreb (1 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Se mi dai Maxine Lopez lo mettiamo subito sul secondo palo su angolo .
> 
> Scherzi a parte, Frattesi e ottimo ,su Lopez no, sti registi bassi a mio avviso è una fissa di noi italiani, stranamente facci caso tutte le squadre italiane sono maltrattate quando incontrano la straniere.
> 
> ...


Beh anche perché ha pescato la sesta in Liga ed ha un monte ingaggi che è tre.volte il nostro.


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Marzo 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Beh anche perché ha pescato la sesta in Liga ed ha un monte ingaggi che è tre.volte il nostro.


Scusa cosa c'entra il monteingaggi con il modo di giocare?


----------

